# HELP! Ashton, for a girl.



## austinsmom

What do you guys think of the name Ashton for a girl? I know it's normally a boy's name...
Her middle name will be Laine.

I also like 'P' names. 
Penelope
Phoenix
Phoebe

Help! I only have a month or so left!

My DS name is Austin... so I'm partial to 'A' names as well.
Avery
Adeline


----------



## LoolaBear

i like ashton, i went to school with someone called ashton, and also a girl in the village i grew up in was called ashton. :flower: xx


----------



## celine

I knew an Ashten who is a girl :)


----------



## trumpetbum

Ashton is cute for a girl, I also like Phobe but I wouldn't use Ashton Laine personally but that is only because there is a place here called Ashton Lane and it's a lane full of student pubs, but that's purely a Glaswegian thing.


----------



## Lil-woowoo

trumpetbum said:


> Ashton is cute for a girl, I also like Phobe but I wouldn't use Ashton Laine personally but that is only because there is a place here called Ashton Lane and it's a lane full of student pubs, but that's purely a Glaswegian thing.

Lol thats what popped into my head too, i often head up ashton lane with my mates when in glasgow. I really like the name ashton:flower: x


----------



## shelleney

I like Ashton for a girl. And i think it goes well with Austin
:flower:


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

I love the name Ashton :)
My bestfriend's name is Ashton, lol


----------



## RubyRainbows

I like Ashton for a girl -- i think it works well as a girl name -- even tho i've only known boy's with the name. I would spell it Ashtyn tho, personally.... (But i know "alternative" spellings are not for everyone!)

When i was preggo with DS... i had the name Ashlyn on my list if it was a girl!

I also really like Penelope from your list too... (i named a cat Penelope once... but we ended up calling her "Penny" mostly)

Also LOVE Avery -- so pretty!


----------



## SammieGrace

I think Ashton is ok, but there definitely could be some confusion over gender as Austin and Ashton strike me as brothers' names, not a brother/sister pair. Ashlyn sounds similar, but is distinctly more feminine. I think Avery is more conventionally thought of as possibly a girl's name than Ashton, and I love Adelaide as well. Addison is also a cute, current "A" name for a girl that sounds similar to Ashton.


----------



## cupcake momma

I knew a girl who spelled it Ashtyn, I think it's really pretty for a girl <3


----------



## jessie_m

Love it! I especially like the 'boy' names for a girl, but DH HATES it, so that's out of the picture for us. lol.


----------



## bloomfield

I like it too, but the confusion over gender could be really annoying or awkward for her as she grows up. In principle, I like the idea of blurring gender lines when it comes to names. But in practice, it's kind of a nuisance.

My name is traditionally a boy's name and very rarely used for girls. I'm tired of having letters addressed to Mr._____ or calls at work where people say, "I'm sorry, is this really _____?" When sending out resumes, 95% of employers who called back were surprised to learn I was a female (super awkward). I also get startled looks from people when I introduce myself and a lot of "Isn't that a boy's name?" There is even a male celebrity with the same name which just makes the problem worse (likewise with Ashton). Ultimately these things don't really matter, but some days I just don't want to deal with it. 

I'm not trying to talk you out of it because I like the name, but it's something to think about. A feminine middle name could be an easy way to avoid some confusion. :flower:


----------



## fairy_gem

I'm not keen on Ashton for a girl or boy to be honest, i think its a real "American" type name, which is fine if you like these but i don't.

However, if you choose it i think its much nicer spelt Ashton rather than playing around with the spelling, i think, most of the time when the spellings are changed around in names it cheapens them and makes them "chavvy".

I LOVE Phoebe....such a beautiful name!. Penelope i like but hate the nn Penny. I don't like Phoenix, Avery or Adeline, sorry.

Phoebe Laine sounds cute!!.


Other P and A names you might like:

Alexis
Alessia
Alexia
Alexa
Alanna
Aaliyah
Anais
Amber
Amberly
Amaya
Amaris
Anya
Arielle
Arwen
Aspen
Aurora

Paige
Payton
Piper


x


----------



## CedarWood

Ashton is nice but I much prefer Penelope, Phoebe or Adeline:flower:


----------



## Alie

How about Paxton?


----------



## bluejen

There is a place near where I am from called Ashton so wouldn't consider it myself but if that's not the case for you then it's a nice name!


----------

